# 0mg.... look at this



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

for only 79.99 you can have this!!
http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=LOSB0230 !!!


----------



## general_lee01 (Jun 12, 2006)

sweeeeeeeet im getting one when it comes out


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Whoa!! If that works as good as it looks I will have an indoor dirt track in my basement by x-mas!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes very neet!! Hope they work.


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

there fast my cuz works for losi and got one we were tormenting the cat pretty bad it was great especially when we jumped the couch and hit the cat lol


----------

